# Injecting chicken hind quarters...



## daveomak (May 6, 2016)

I got tired of making up a brine solution that 90% was going to be thrown out after 10% was absorbed by the meat....  IF 10% was absorbed...    I don't think so....  Got tired of the fridge being filled with buckets etc....    This would work for cure #1 also....  Do not heat the liquid with the cure in it... Let rest in the refer, in a zip bag for several days... then smoke...

Anywho, this cheap skate, try new stuff guy, ME, figured out an injection mix and did it.... 

No salt chicken stock...  I like to add my own amounts...... 450 mls...  10% of the weight of the 10#'s of chicken thighs  ( 4500 grams...).

Kosher salt...  1 .75% based on the weight of the thighs.. (75 grams )

Sugar ....   1% based on the weight of the thighs.... ( 45 grams )

Heated stock to dissolve the stuff...  only took about 3 minutes in the microwave...  didn't get but barely warm and all was dissolved...

Soooo, a 10% injection of stuff into 10 thighs at approx. 450 grams per thigh would be approx. 45 mls per thigh.....
 

So I filled the syringe which is about 40 mls +/-....  

2 smallish injections on either side of the leg bone...  from the inner side where there was no skin....

2 bigger injections on either side of the thigh bone...  from the inner side where there was no skin....   I hate to puncture skin because good stuff leaks out....

So, as you can see, the 10 injections left about 200 mls in the container....   That comes out to about 30 mls per injection....  or 60% of my target...    which makes the salt and sugar about 1% salt and 0.6% sugar....   close enough...

Double up the sheet pans so the drippings will not burn....   believe me, it works and works very well.....    Spray the wire rack with pam while in the sheet pans so the top one gets sprayed also...   

Cook the chicken for 20 ish minutes at 425 with the skin side down....  they turn the chicken over, skin side up and continue cooking to 40 ish minutes....  total about 60....   I probed the thighs and they were at 185 after 60 minutes...  a little too done for me but they will still be moist because of the salt and sugar...

The skin came out pretty good....   The drippings in the pan will be used for good stuff...    the gelatin and fat are awesome for flavoring rice etc...  and my dog likes a bit in the dry food...

It's good for her as well as me...

...injection stuff...  season after the injection.....













CHICKEN INJECTED 002.JPG



__ daveomak
__ May 6, 2016






....seasoned one side....













CHICKEN INJECTED 003.JPG



__ daveomak
__ May 6, 2016






...the double pan deal to keep stuff from burning to the pan....













CHICKEN INJECTED 007.JPG



__ daveomak
__ May 6, 2016






.. after the first side cook, turn and season the other side then

finish the cook....













CHICKEN INJECTED 008.JPG



__ daveomak
__ May 6, 2016






...Cut open and tasted.....













CHICKEN INJECTION 0011.JPG



__ daveomak
__ May 6, 2016


















CHICKEN INJECTION 0021.JPG



__ daveomak
__ May 6, 2016






FWIW.....  Bride and I agreed.....   This was the BEST chicken we have ever had....   Moist, tender, juicy, flavorful..... Salt was perfect....  spices on the skin added a great flavor....

I do think it could be improved with some smoke added to it....   Soooo, that is for the next batch of thighs we cook up.....

PS.....   No waiting for the brine to work....  These were injected and put in the oven...   Salt was adjusted for personal preference  in the liquid make up....   NEVER too salty...    The stock was an AWESOME addition for flavor.....

Thanks for looking.....

Dave


----------



## bbqbrett (May 6, 2016)

That is awesome Dave.  Always fun to experiment.  I have injected chicken thighs before but just used a recipe someone had given to me.  Also did chicken breasts once with some thinned out BBQ sauce.


----------



## dannylang (May 6, 2016)

nice looking yard bird Dave, an a interesting injection there, no need to brine.

dannylang


----------



## daveomak (May 6, 2016)

Brett and Danny.....    Thanks....   I hope others will try something similar....    injecting save lots of stuff including time.....

We reheated the bird for dinner...   On a bed of Orzo made from chicken stock..   added some of the drippings from the hind quarter bake....    WOW, added a ton of flavor to the Orzo....    The bird was still very moist and flavorful.....     Bride reminded me that is was still a winner....   That's very good news....   She'll keep me for at least 2 more days.....


----------



## SmokinAl (May 7, 2016)

Nice job Dave the chicken looks delicious!

Al


----------



## tropics (May 7, 2016)

Dave thanks that sounds like a great way, for surprise summer BBQs I saved it Points

Richie


----------



## daveomak (May 7, 2016)

SmokinAl said:


> Nice job Dave the chicken looks delicious!
> 
> Al


Thanks Al......


tropics said:


> Dave thanks that sounds like a great way, for surprise summer BBQs I saved it Points
> 
> Richie


I think it's our go-to daily way to cook yard bird now....    Next I'll try it on whole chickens....    Thanks for the points....


----------



## foamheart (May 17, 2016)

My only excuse for being so late, I was sick as a dog all last week. 

It wouldn't do for me to live close to you. I'd have to buy all stretch pants! 

Great job, great explaination, and beautiful pictures. I bet they were as good as they look too!


----------



## stovebolt (May 24, 2016)

Great post, Dave. I have to try that. Points.

Chuck


----------



## daveomak (May 24, 2016)

Thanks Chuck...   I think you'll enjoy the results.....


----------



## GaryHibbert (May 26, 2016)

Great idea Dave.  That would be perfect for last minute cooks--just inject, rub and into the smoker.  I like it!!!!

Gary


----------



## daveomak (May 26, 2016)

I think the chicken stock adds great flavor...


----------



## disco (Jun 2, 2016)

What a great idea, Dave. I will have to try this.

Points for another new technique.

Disco


----------



## daveomak (Jun 2, 2016)

It definitely beats submerging in a brine for a week or so...    And tastes better...   Thanks for the points..


----------



## bena (Jun 2, 2016)

Awesome.  Thanks Dave!.  Looks great!


----------



## smokesontuesday (Jun 8, 2016)

I'm going to have to try this one next week. Our local store is having a sale on chicken quarters for $0.29 a pound in 10 pound bags. Think I'm going to have to run up to the 10 bag limit.


----------



## pc farmer (Jun 8, 2016)

So how much chicken stock did you use for the injection?


----------



## daveomak (Jun 8, 2016)

_No salt chicken stock...  I like to add my own amounts...... 450 mls...  10% of the weight of the 10#'s of chicken thighs  ( 4500 grams...)._

I like to inject about 10% of the meat weight...    5% if the meat is "enhanced" with an injection previously....

If anyone has any questions, you can always PM me.......   Dave


----------

